# NJATCApprenticeship Exam



## Stinger_71 (Jul 4, 2014)

I will be taking the NJATC Apprenticeship Exam for Local 3 and wanted to ask some experienced electricians what should I expect? Also what I should study up on for this exam besides algebra! Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

**Thread moved to the appropriate section**


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> **Thread moved to the appropriate section**


Is this the "apprentice" section?


----------



## Bouvguy (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd be interested in the answer to this question also. Looking to start studying for this test as well.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

This exact same thread shows up like 3 times a day here.

The exam will have math up to and including algebra. It will have reading comprehension (read a passage and then answer questions about it).

If you are so inclined, here is a website (officially sanctioned by the NJATC) specifically aimed toward JATC apprenticeship applicants. There's refresher courses and everything there. The only downside is that the courses cost money.

https://www.electricprep.com/

Also, here is a free "sample test." If you can answer these without any issue you should be fine with some brushing up.

http://www.njatc.org/training/apprenticeship/sample/003.html

Otherwise go to the library and check out an algebra book and thumb through it to brush up on what you have forgotten.

Mods, can we sticky this so we don't have to see this same question 13,938 times a day?


----------



## Bouvguy (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks



erics37 said:


> This exact same thread shows up like 3 times a day here.
> 
> The exam will have math up to and including algebra. It will have reading comprehension (read a passage and then answer questions about it).
> 
> ...


----------

